# Tyngsboro Reserve



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I was cruising the jobfile today and found a listing for a reserve officer in Tyngsboro. Does any have any info on this department in regard to pay, personal and job description? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone???????


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I saw that, and was tempted. 

The only drawback is it's a 45min drive from here.


----------

